# need help remington 1100 problem



## jswift (Jun 6, 2008)

gentlemen, i need help with a remington 1100, i was given this shotgun as a gift and after 50 to 75 shots the gun wants to partially eject or not eject at all. i have taken it completely apart and cleaned from one end to the other according to the remington manual. i did notice that the magazine tube has considerable pitting in the area of the gas ring operating area. could this be the cause of my problem? if so, how does one replace this piece? and if it will require the services of a gunsmith, what would something like this cost? or is it better to send it back to remington for this type of work? thank you in advance for your time and consideration. jim


----------



## nytrapper16 (Jan 9, 2008)

did you get the gun brane new


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Couple things come to mind. First would be to check and make sure you are using the proper load for the gun. Magnum chambered guns do not shoot 1 oz loads of lead. They may cycle some but will start hanging up when a bit of dirt and grime appear. Many times people do not see or feel the small cut in the O-ring, I would replace this first as a simple fix. Take the old one to a near by auto parts store and get a few. Next do not use any type of cleaner on the tube without removing the O-ring. Solvents tend to make the ring soft which can lead to operating issues as well. You mentioned the piston area was pitted. Steel wool will work well in this area to smooth out the surface. Make sure and throughly clean this area afterwords. Then lube it as the book tells you using a good lube. Next is proper lube for this gun. I highly recommend using a product called SP-10 or a lube equivalent to it. Products like WD 40 or Rem Oil actually collect more powder and dirt because of the residue they leave.

Next make sure the gas port is clear of any obstruction, from personal experience I have found that a number of very well cleaned guns otherwise had this area neglected. Guys would blow the port out with gun scrubber or similar product and forget about it. Not realizing that crud was still in the port and prevented proper venting of the gas.

Next would be to look at the chamber. Plastic and even machine burrs can create enough drag to prevent the shell from extracting properly. Using a electric or cordless drill simply wrap steel wool around 20 ga bore mop and move it in and out of the chamber. While it may appear clean it can be surprising how much stuff is in there.

It also may be a good idea to remove and clean the stock spring. Sometimes rusty springs will bind causing the action to not function properly and travel all the way back to eject the shell as well.

I have one of these that is 30+ years old and works like a champ. My brothers is older yet and he uses it for waterfowl as well as rooster hunting on occasion.

Some might think I am crazy but if this gun has not had proper care in the past. I would break it down and remove all the wood parts and use a heavy duty degreaser and hot water and brushes to clean the gun top to bottom. I do this now with my Berreta at the end of every season even though I clean it well during. This cleaning will help remove old built up carbon and dirt and dried up lube from the past.


----------

